
Yahoo CEO Marissa Mayer Has an Insane Severance Package - smacktoward
http://fortune.com/2015/12/04/yahoo-marissa-mayer-severance/
======
jshen
Saving Yahoo was/is a nearly impossible task. You have to do something to
attract a good CEO, and this fits that bill.

------
gcb0
she has a new born and twins in the oven. and a company that didn't meet any
goal.

i bet 100% of her time is now devoted to manipulating the board into firing
her so she can get that obscene recision money. explaining all the articles
about exactly that popping up everywhere in the media this week, when the
twins are almost due.

... Hope I'm wrong, but would be clever.

